# FROST Schrift, wie geht das !?



## Schalkerjung (4. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute

Nun ja, ich bin beim stöbern in der Bild Zeitung (nein ich bekomme kein Geld für Werbung 
auf eine Grafik (siehe Bild)gestoßen und frage mich, wie man diese wohl mit Photoshop hinbekommt



vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch weiterhelfen? -> wenn ja, dann bitte step by step,
bin noch Anfänger THX Blue Thunder


----------



## exxe (5. Juli 2004)

Du willst wissen, wie? Versuch mal  

Bei Google hab ich unter Photoshop + Tutorial + Frost doch glatt über 300 Suchergebnisse.

Und - man mag es kaum glauben - der erste Treffer kommt der Problemlösung schon ziemlich nahe.


----------



## King Euro (5. Juli 2004)

Für die, die sich nicht durch den 1. Googlefound fitzen wollen, habe ich es mal gemacht!
Frostschrift und mehr!


----------

